# Installing a Temperature Controller



## LondonDragon (2 Jul 2010)

Hi guys decided to get a temp controller for my 60l shrimp tank as I have CRS in there that do not like very high temps and with the controller it will avoid the tank getting too cool if I leave the fans on 24/7.

So purchased an ATC-800+ controller from ebay for Â£25:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160437735780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Got it this afternoon and decided to get working and wire it up since the weather is pretty hot a the moment.

I decided to place an extension for heating and cooling that way its easy to connect and disconnect stuff from it, had two old extension ends lying around so used them, they are double sockets but only need the one for this tank.

How it looks with the cables tied behind it:





Plugged it in, showing room temperature:




The wiring at the back, need to find an enclosure for the unit to hide all that cabling and make it nice an tidy (I would recommend use high amp cabling if using a chiller):




Set the unit to 23ÂºC with margin of 2ÂºC, so the fans will kick in when the temp gets to 25ÂºC and the heater will kick in when the temp drops to 21ÂºC.

Don't know why I didn't do this long ago for this tank! Was pretty easy to install and not that expensive in the end.

You could buy a full unit already made, but that would set you back Â£68: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ATC-800-NEW-DIGITAL-TEMPERATURE-CONTROLLER-PACK-3-/230490663627?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item35aa506acb

The fans I use for a 60l tank are these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUARIUM-COOLING-FANS-UK-SELLER-2-FAN-MODEL-/330443251377?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4ceff3deb1

If you have shrimp or fish that don't do well at high temps then I would recommend one of these


----------



## vauxhallmark (2 Jul 2010)

Looking good!

Brilliant idea in this weather.

Mark

PS when do we get more pics of your puppies?


----------



## NeilW (3 Jul 2010)

Nice idea LD, I'll bookmark that fan for the future.  My tank at the mo is staying between 24-25 so is just about OK.


----------



## amy4342 (4 Jul 2010)

Just thought I'd add my 2p incase it comes in handy for someone. This is the controller I use http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-Digital-Temp ... 4150b61d90. I used these fans http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showprodu ... subcat=820 because the CFM (Amount of air moved in Cubic Feet Per Minute) is high, so they move more air to cool the tank down quicker. I also use this unit http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Akasa-Fan-Control ... 45f3bcdcc2 to control the speed of the fans, but in hindsight I really didn't need this since there is only a fluctuation of 1deg C when the fans turn on at their fastest setting.


----------

